# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  want to buy powerlifting gear..

## Diesel525

I'm new to powerlifting and was interested with getting a bench/squat/deadlift gear. Does anyone know what kinda bench shirt and swuat pants are good for a new lifter and where I could buy them?

If it matters my lifts are as follows atm:
bench: 345lbs
Squat:375lbs
Deadlift:435

5'9" and 196lbs/lifting for 10 years

I would appreacite any information on this subject, I think I have a good routine set up from westside Barbell which should shock my body into increasing its strenght since the only thing I have ever done was bodybuilding type routines (high reps/slow movements).

Thank you

----------


## Doc.Sust

trust me on this, one plce to go,best equipment. titan support systems. i would start with the single ply gear, i would buy a fury or f6 single ply shirt(fury if you bench flat, f6 if your press with an arched back) and i would also buy a titan centurion suit, you can squat and deadlift in this suit(this will save you from having to buy 2 seperate suits) http://www.titansupport.com/ any questions give them a call. also, if you need good knee wraps for the squat. get a pair of titans THP wraps, this will also help your squat

----------


## artica

I agree that titan makes some great gear, but as you get in gear you'll learn what works for you and what doesn't. I love the centurion squat suits, their the best single ply suit out there, but in double ply Ive yet to see anything work better then the METAL suits. I had a fury and I hated it, I now have a RAGE X and it's by far the best shirt I have used. I hate canvas suits so for pulling the centurion should do fine, otherwise buy a METAL or INZER deadlift suit as the TITAN deadlift suits I think suck.

----------


## BgMc31

Inzer makes some good stuff for the beginning lifter as well. Very inexpensive for the blast shirts (heavy duty) and the single ply Z suits.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Inzer makes some good stuff for the beginning lifter as well. Very inexpensive for the blast shirts (heavy duty) and the single ply Z suits.


dont buy this junk! it is almost 2 decades old and will give you not much at all!!dont waste your money, you can learn in the more advanced gear, i did it and it worked fine

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I agree that titan makes some great gear, but as you get in gear you'll learn what works for you and what doesn't. I love the centurion squat suits, their the best single ply suit out there, but in double ply Ive yet to see anything work better then the METAL suits. I had a fury and I hated it, I now have a RAGE X and it's by far the best shirt I have used. I hate canvas suits so for pulling the centurion should do fine, otherwise buy a METAL or INZER deadlift suit as the TITAN deadlift suits I think suck.


titan remade there deadlift suit, i tried it out, i think it is comparable to the inzer fusion suit from what i read. they also offer a choice btwn a sumo and conventional suit.

----------


## BgMc31

> dont buy this junk! it is almost 2 decades old and will give you not much at all!!dont waste your money, you can learn in the more advanced gear, i did it and it worked fine



I was speaking from the standpoint of the beginning lifter. The more advanced gear takes quit a bit to get used to. The stuff I stated above isn't junk and unlike the other stuff, it's very inexpensive and you will get anywhere from 25-50lb carryover using it. That is good enough for the beginning lifter. Once he masters these he can go on to the more advanced gear.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I was speaking from the standpoint of the beginning lifter. The more advanced gear takes quit a bit to get used to. The stuff I stated above isn't junk and unlike the other stuff, it's very inexpensive and you will get anywhere from 25-50lb carryover using it. That is good enough for the beginning lifter. Once he masters these he can go on to the more advanced gear.


you are trying to tell me that the inzer equipment from 1990 isnt junk but the titan gear of present day IS junk!?!?!? you are out of your mind, that statement makes ZERO sense, yes the inzer equipment is inexpensive reason that it is is beause it is outdated and sub par! why bother to buy equipment you will only end up throwing away in 4-6wks after you master it?than you will be forced to buy better equipment anyway, so instead of wasting your money on JUNK, which it is, just buy the real equipment and learn how to use it like so many other lifters have.you dont need "training wheels" to learn how to ride a bike. you dont need weak equipment to learn how to squat, this isnt rocket science. also the 20 year old blast shirt ans z suit both stretch. i have one from 1996 that has the elasticity of a singlet due to use. they dont hold up, you may get 25-50(which is already very little carry over) lbs of carryover your first few times wearing it, but after a month or so you will get less and less as the suit stretches, there is a reason that EVERYONE in the sport stoped using the z-suit and blast shirt, it is outdated , it is JUNK, and you dont need to use this suit before you learn regular single ply gear of today. with the titan centurion you can get 100lb to 150lbs(possibly even more) out of the suit, yes it is more expensive but you know why that it is IT IS BETTER!!it is common fkn sense, you will pay more for a better product, and if you try to tell me that the z-suit is anything close to the centurion in performance and quality, i will laugh my ass off. you tell me one lifter of today that is wearing the z suit or blast shirt in contests and i will eat my words. the truth is, you know you cant. i have been to alot of meets, and i see kids(13 to 16)using the newer single ply equipment ,having NO experience in your MIDEVIL,outdated equipment, and they seem to have had no problem learning how to squat or press in modern day gear. a blast shirt runs, for about $50 or so. the newer titan equipment f6 shirt is $100. you pay double for a shirt you can get years out of that can give you a 100lbs of carry over or more, or you can be cheap and screw yourself , buy a shirt that may give you 30lbs of carryover and will be over stretched in a few wk's, you do the math and tell me which one makes more sense!!! :Owned:

----------


## Doc.Sust

also, diesel, you can buy todays equipment used for about half price on ebay, fortifeid iron classifieds, or monster muscle forums. give me your measurements and i will tell you what size shirt and suit you need.

----------


## Diesel525

what measurements do you need exactly and flexed or unflexed?

----------


## BgMc31

> you are trying to tell me that the inzer equipment from 1990 isnt junk but the titan gear of present day IS junk!?!?!? you are out of your mind, that statement makes ZERO sense, yes the inzer equipment is inexpensive reason that it is is beause it is outdated and sub par! why bother to buy equipment you will only end up throwing away in 4-6wks after you master it?than you will be forced to buy better equipment anyway, so instead of wasting your money on JUNK, which it is, just buy the real equipment and learn how to use it like so many other lifters have.you dont need "training wheels" to learn how to ride a bike. you dont need weak equipment to learn how to squat, this isnt rocket science. also the 20 year old blast shirt ans z suit both stretch. i have one from 1996 that has the elasticity of a singlet due to use. they dont hold up, you may get 25-50(which is already very little carry over) lbs of carryover your first few times wearing it, but after a month or so you will get less and less as the suit stretches, there is a reason that EVERYONE in the sport stoped using the z-suit and blast shirt, it is outdated , it is JUNK, and you dont need to use this suit before you learn regular single ply gear of today. with the titan centurion you can get 100lb to 150lbs(possibly even more) out of the suit, yes it is more expensive but you know why that it is IT IS BETTER!!it is common fkn sense, you will pay more for a better product, and if you try to tell me that the z-suit is anything close to the centurion in performance and quality, i will laugh my ass off. you tell me one lifter of today that is wearing the z suit or blast shirt in contests and i will eat my words. the truth is, you know you cant. i have been to alot of meets, and i see kids(13 to 16)using the newer single ply equipment ,having NO experience in your MIDEVIL,outdated equipment, and they seem to have had no problem learning how to squat or press in modern day gear. a blast shirt runs, for about $50 or so. the newer titan equipment f6 shirt is $100. you pay double for a shirt you can get years out of that can give you a 100lbs of carry over or more, or you can be cheap and screw yourself , buy a shirt that may give you 30lbs of carryover and will be over stretched in a few wk's, you do the math and tell me which one makes more sense!!!


when did i ever say the other equipment was shit? Please find a quote where I bashed any other equipment. I don't know what you problem is dude, but I'm not going to get into a pissing match over powerlifting equipment. Dude asked about powerlifting equipment and our experiences with manufacterers, I gave him mine. I've only used Inzer and it worked great. If you think you owned me with that tirade, then good for you but as far as i'm concerned  :0piss:  on you!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> what measurements do you need exactly and flexed or unflexed?


really all i need is the circumference around your chest(under the armpits) and the circumference of your hips unflexed.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> when did i ever say the other equipment was shit? Please find a quote where I bashed any other equipment. I don't know what you problem is dude, but I'm not going to get into a pissing match over powerlifting equipment. Dude asked about powerlifting equipment and our experiences with manufacterers, I gave him mine. I've only used Inzer and it worked great. If you think you owned me with that tirade, then good for you but as far as i'm concerned  on you!!!


i re read what you said and i appolgize. it took the "unlike the other stuff "comment out of context. i appologize

----------


## artica

gear varies with everyone guys we all have our opinions and respected at that.

A beginner looking for gear can obviously not be recommended a canvas suit or even a BOSS suit. Certainly, he can benefit from say a centurion or a hardcore inzer suit. The shirts are a whole other beast as the learning curve is much different. A fury or even a METAL bash bencher would work great for a beginner, as far as inzer shirts go, the rage x is my favorite shirt but it's tough to learn in, the other shirts that a beginner can take advantage from inzer IN MY OPINION suck as the pain and pinching is just ridiculous. Specially with the new age of things that minimize that and provide as much support or more.

One thing I think some of us get caught up on is brands. This honestly narrows down your options, and not for the better, everything is different and it all works differently. Trying things out one learns or is able to acquire exactly what works best for HIM/HER. 

Just my .02.

----------


## Diesel525

I appreaciate the information guys, but it sounds like the titan F6 (arched) single ply ( whatever that means) would be a good pick to start since i could prolly use it at my first meet that I'am planning to do in febuary of next year. Not sure about the squat suit but if I could sae some money and buy the centurion one, I think it was, then that would work for me. Also one more questiom is it work buying a weightlifting belt and do competiotns regulary allow them along with knee wraps?

And Doc my measurments are 44" for the chest unflexed and 39 i think for my hips (just below my pant line).

----------


## Doc.Sust

ok diesel i have more questions for you to make sure we get you the right gear. first off, do you arch when you press or is you back flat on the bench? ifit is flat we would gowith the fury shirt rather than the f6. also,MOST important, what organization do youplan on competeing in? different organizations allow different equipment. good thing is that the titan single ply equip is IPF approved and is excepted by pretty much all organizations.yes belts and knee wraps are allowed and will help you a great deal. i would order my belt form inzer(titan does sell belts but they are more expensive) i recomend the 13mm belt, lever or single prong. also inzer also makes quality knee wraps, the Z wraps, titan also makes great wraps called the THP. either one are fine and pretty much the same, i would go again with the ones that cost less since they both are pretty close. bench shirt size would be a 46 in a titan shirt(you could use a 44, but i think it would be way too tight for a beginer, the 46 would be more comfotable and easier to learn). also give me your body weight, i also need that to size up your squat suit.
http://www.powermagonline.com/cgi-bi...?ubb=forum;f=6

http://www.fortifiediron.com/invisio...p?showforum=27

these are 2 sites to keep checking were people buy used equipment cheap.

----------


## BgMc31

> i re read what you said and i appolgize. it took the "unlike the other stuff "comment out of context. i appologize



It's all good brotha!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> It's all good brotha!!!


yeah sorry again. sometime words in print dont come out or are interpreted a way they are not supposed to. my bad,

----------


## artica

holy crap, can we get a round of applause here for doc. sust.? Can anyone in any board help out a member as much as this man does? Seriously, can does any board moderator provide as much support as doc. sust. does in this board? 

Your awesome doc. thanks for the help you provide all members and thanks for doing it in a genuine fashion.

----------


## powerliftmike

> dont buy this junk! it is almost 2 decades old and will give you not much at all!!dont waste your money, you can learn in the more advanced gear, i did it and it worked fine


Agreed. Inzer does carry some other pretty nice bench shirts tho. For a squat suit I would probably recommend Metal or some other company.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> holy crap, can we get a round of applause here for doc. sust.? Can anyone in any board help out a member as much as this man does? Seriously, can does any board moderator provide as much support as doc. sust. does in this board? 
> 
> Your awesome doc. thanks for the help you provide all members and thanks for doing it in a genuine fashion.


thanks artica, you are too kind! i appreciate it

----------

